

Dartboard-Driven Design - 4chan4ever
http://www.codingthewheel.com/archives/dartboard-driven-design

======
ERG
Though this isn't a particularly interesting blog entry, Coding the Wheel
otherwise has some of the best programming posts I've read on the web. The
rest of the content is worth checking out. (Especially for the Poker Bot
tutorial series.)

